# Tarpon Research Update



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

In our continuing effort to keep Tarpon Research data available to the public, ProjectTarpon.com has added slides from a PowerPoint presentation showing data from the PAT (Satellite) Tag research project from 2001-2010, including some interesting data gathered this year from Florida's west coast, including Boca Grande. 

Click Here


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Interesting info Scott. Thanks for posting and for your research efforts.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like those POC tarpon have to run the gauntlet down in Mexico each winter. Lots of hungry folks down there, who find a use for tarpon...

Scott, if you want some of my photos taken on your boat while tagging tarpon, let me know.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Cool info, thanks. I grew up in Miami fishing poons in the freshwater canals behind my house, and in salt lagoons from shore...so it is amazing seeing the ranges and water depths...I would never had imagined them going over 200' down..would be curious to see if that coincided with a hurricane of something. Cant wait to get my first TX tarpon action this year!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The deep dives are thought to coincide with spawning. The biologists are starting to postulate that the water pressure associated with these deep dives help the maturation of the eggs or promote spawning.


----------



## Flycaster (Nov 7, 2010)

Scott, thanks for the info addition. Hard to beleive so little has been known about them, but glad to hear that technology is gathering such important data, so we can ensure they are here for our future generations.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

2cool


----------



## Robert McCue (Sep 27, 2004)

It is cool to see a fish migrate out of the harbor and go the Keys in fall.

Why are the locations listed as Boca Grande in 2010, actually not Boca Grande (ie one is actually Sanibel Island)?
THNX


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Robert McCue said:


> Why are the locations listed as Boca Grande in 2010, actually not Boca Grande (ie one is actually Sanibel Island)?
> THNX


I think just out of simplicity sake - that's all. Should be Boca Grande area, I guess. Also, likely because the funds for these tags were raised in Boca Grande, so I think it's just a combo of those factors. No intent any other way.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I have updated the research page to reflect fall tags from the Boca Grande area.

Click Here


----------



## Robert McCue (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks. Interesting that 159 entered the Calusa and Whitewater Bay. Seems the Orange River Power Plant did not interest the fish in sticking around (though the fish had left the river before that big front on 5NOV11), however, it appears to stayed in state waters.

Do you have a map for 146?

What happened to 147,148,149, 156 and 161?

I read about the "fundraiser" and "public awareness meetings" in the local paper. Unfortunately, it included some biased editorial that is not true....but that's another matter (I guess).


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

They probably had some problem with them and did not transmit. It's not a perfect science, that's for sure. 

If you'll look on the first research link and then scroll through the document after you download it, you will see the pop-off locations for some of those tags in Lat/Lon - sorry, they don't always map out all the tags.


----------



## Robert McCue (Sep 27, 2004)

I can appreciate that.

146 is a very important fish. It has the answer that the people who live and have lived with these particular fish, know the answer to. Just my guess but that is their ace in hole to build a model study and is "bait" to raise those funds.

Based on ALL of the places these fish were tagged in 2010, I'm sure I'll be seeing you out there in a few months. :-D


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Scott,

Whatever became of that 175-pounder we tagged in the bay, that slapped Bruce Ungar upside the head? Did you ever recover tag data from that one?


----------

